# Anyone Use Waverunner Gauges For Skiff



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

As I look at potential Yamaha gauge options for my 17T, I'm wondering how similar the waverunner gauge clusters are when it comes to plugs harness etc. I have a 99 GP1200 with this gauge cluster:








I realize that the gauge is only as functional as the metering instrument it's connected to, but I think something like this would be a good option?


----------

